# What's your Niche?



## SuperPro (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your t-shirt niche?

We have a Religious Niche with our current project.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Geeks and gamers


----------



## Adam Selene (Feb 5, 2008)

Rocketeers


----------



## egadapparel (Nov 18, 2008)

Hyper Colors/Florecent/Neon Colors


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

Tie Dye fans of all ages!


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Prints on dark shirts. Salsa Music & Motorcycle Clubs.


----------



## lupalook (May 4, 2009)

Designer shirts (though people seem to prefer their own deigns


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

dark colors at events


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Oversize, all over, and other specialty printing with low minimums.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Can some one please help me find my niche? I do school logos, church logos and baby designs, I like doing them all.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having a good response to foil designs on tees.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I like the foil how do I get started with it, where do I get it?


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

Although we haven't launched yet and we have yet to really let anyone on here know, we're working on a different type of POD company. It's never been done the way we're approaching it and we believe it's a very viable business venture. The POD is a win for us, a win for the designers (better profits for the designers than most POD's) and a win for the end user. Traffic to the website will be generated by several different avenues. I hope and believe the site will go viral quickly. Personally, I've been working on the POD for about 1-1/2 years....many long nights. It's a great concept, but the back end processes are extremely entailed. We'll also be launching three apparel lines, along with the POD. We hope to launch our POD type website by the end of the summer. We'll see though.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Thanks, I like the foil how do I get started with it, where do I get it?


 You can get foil at fabricfoils.com
regards earl


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Can some one please help me find my niche? I do school logos, church logos and baby designs, I like doing them all.


I have always thought that the best niche you can go for is the same one you fit into. If you don't like sports and start a athletic clothing line you are wasting your time. If you aren't political and try doing a line of political shirts your lost as well. 

My Niche is targeted at counter culture/sub culture. I basically am selling to me and people like me. 

If you concentrate on mass marketing like walmart, you will come off looking cheap and won't belong. If you want to become a popular "brand" you need to focus on a specific group.


----------



## THEGURU (Feb 9, 2009)

punk rockers and awful garage bands


----------



## THEGURU (Feb 9, 2009)

for foil i would highly recommend silkscreeningsupplies.com or call them 18003146390 ask for nick wood tell them the guys at guru sent you...They kick so much *** so does there foil!


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

> I have always thought that the best niche you can go for is the same one you fit into. If you don't like sports and start a athletic clothing line you are wasting your time. If you aren't political and try doing a line of political shirts your lost as well.


True, a genuine intrest in subject will definatly show through in design, these guys are a good example of focusing on a niche and doing it well Who Are Ya Designs - Unofficial Shirts As Clever As The Game You Support!

My niche is kind of close to Geek/Gamer culture but different because im developing a kind of character and backstory to 'package' my shirts.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I appreciate your help, I will check it out.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, there are so many things I like doing I like sports, and so man other things I really like doing the baby designs also.


----------

